# Importing GPX files to movescount



## austriker (Apr 13, 2015)

For the life of me, I can't figure out where to do this. Surely its an option. Im trying to import the gpx files from the gps tracking app I was using (called tracks) but can't find such an option on moves count. 

Someone please enlighten me!


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

austriker said:


> For the life of me, I can't figure out where to do this. Surely its an option. Im trying to import the gpx files from the gps tracking app I was using (called tracks) but can't find such an option on moves count.
> 
> Someone please enlighten me!


Select the route planner tab under plan and create then you will see this.
View attachment 4722930


Then select Import Route. A drop down appears on my Mac to select GPX files, provide a name etc and import. You are done. I have not found a way to import waypoints, only the route is imported. It will be simplified if necessary to show on the Ambit. That is it.


----------



## austriker (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks, appreciate it!


EDIT: This only seems to import it as a route to follow.. I want to import it as a 'move' since the files are prior hikes that I've done before I had the suunto. Is it possible to import the files and save them as moves?


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

austriker said:


> Thanks, appreciate it!
> 
> EDIT: This only seems to import it as a route to follow.. I want to import it as a 'move' since the files are prior hikes that I've done before I had the suunto. Is it possible to import the files and save them as moves?


Unfortunately, no. All you can do is create manual moves for historical hikes, by filling in summary data and then attaching the GPX file to the move as a route as explained above.


----------



## austriker (Apr 13, 2015)

Lame sauce.. okay, thanks!


----------



## nebri (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes you can, if you have a Garmin connect account and MxActivityMover app.
1 Upload .gpx (or .fit or .tcx) activity to Garmin Connect.
2 MxActivityMove that activity to Movescount.
3 Done.
If your activity is a .tcx, you can also use MxActivityMover to send it directly to Movescount.
exemple : Move de 1:00 h de nebri em Corrida de montanha


----------

